# Beverley Folk Festival 2008



## the button (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone going? 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=7572025#post7572025

Not that my thread about it in the Festivals forum died on its arse or owt.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 1, 2008)

Would love to be going - It looks a good line-up & I've always enjoyed visits to Beverley in the past.  

Just too skint this year.


----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting, anyway.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 1, 2008)

I love Beverley Folk Festival.     The atmosphere is great.  I've only actually paid to see bands once - The Levellers and The Oysterband in 2004 - but doggy and I used to go and drink in the pubs and enjoy the spontaneous sing-alongs and small bands playing in the corners.  That fucking live music act, whatever the title of it was, did it no favours at all, though.

I'd have loved to go this year.  The line-up looks really good, and it'd be a great excuse to nip to 'ull for a few days.  Unfortunately that weekend is a non-starter for me.  Next year, maybe.


----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2008)

This'll be the first year I've paid for tickets as well. 

The first few festivals (25 years ago ) the stewards let me in for nowt cos I was still at school. Then I had a few years of not going. The last time I went, I was on a freebie cos I was an "artist" -- i.e. playing in the band at the Sunday ceilidh in the Memorial Hall.


----------



## aqua (Jun 1, 2008)

so which school was it?  do I know you?


----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2008)

I was the devilishly-handsome popular kid.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 2, 2008)

not sure yet, will have to consult my funds


----------

